# Shrubs Dying at Alarming Rate



## Dimerien (Oct 18, 2018)

Hello All,

From Wisconsin here. Ever since I started taking care of my Mother's yard (three years ago), I've noticed shrubs dying at an alarming rate. These same shrubs that are dying have been well established and survived for 15+ years since construction of the house. Below are some photos and details... Please help!

Do shrubs need to be 'fed' annually? Do they need fertilizer? If so, what time of year is best and can you suggest a fertilizer?

1. This was a Burning Bush. It was one of the first shrubs to die. Some time last year it began growing back, as you can see. What should I do with this shrub? I am thinking of cutting the dead branches and allowing the new portion to grow back.


2. This is a Burning Bush on the other side of the driveway. It is healthy for the most part, but you can see some branches dying off. What should I do to prevent this Burning Bush from dying?


3. I just had to dig up THREE 'thorny bushes', as I call them. Can someone identify the species?


4. The front corner of this shrub started dying last year. What can I do to help?


Thanks in advance. It isn't coincidental that this variety of shrubs are all dying within a short time period.

Recommendations?

Best,

Jordan


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

This winter was particularly rough on a lot of shrubs in the upper midwest. Especially Burning Bush. I am in the Twin Cities metro area and have seen a lot of Burning Bush that didn't survive the winter or are not looking to great. The extreme cold we had early in the winter with no snow cover, was part of the problem. And then the extreme heavy snow cover in February caused the rabbits to snack on them more than usual as well.

Can't zoom in real close on "Thorny Bushes" but I think they are a variety of Gold Barberry.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

I'll second the winter comment. I lost probably 40-50% of my hedge due to the cold this year, even in Iowa.


----------

